# Hogs, Kings, Triggers on FIRE



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Hogs, Kings, Triggers on FIRE
Unfortunately, due to asthma, I was not able to go on the weekend 39 hour trip. This year the pollen count is heavy. Every breath has become a fight. Hope, if the oaks allow, to go on the Tuesday, 3/13/18, over-night trip. This will be our last extended trip until the 44 hour snapper trip 3/30/18. The full moon will be 3/31/18 @ 8:37 A.M. Perfection! We will be targeting mangrove snapper all nigh Friday, they will be on fire! Then, come Saturday, we will continue targeting mangos as well as red grouper, trigger fish, vermilion snapper, tuna, and huge king fish.
My video camera is ready to record the live action from the deck of the Florida Fisherman ll. Hopefully there will plenty to share.
No matter how many times you may see it, the awesome splendor of nature, when seen from the deck of a boat, is fascinating beyond belief:

Thanks to Captain Dylan Hubbard, and his trusted partner, Sig, for providing the following pictures. Captain Hubbard has been away from the 'office' a good part of the time fighting for our right to fish:

Think the day head boats are for tourist only? Think again! These bigger than life fishing machines are for young and old, experienced or novice, men and women who want to have fun while catching fish, a lot of fish.
One of the most sought after fish in the entire Gulf is the hog fish. This hard to fool, hard to catch, delicacy is considered one of the best eating fish ever to swim. March is prime hog fish time, and they are hungry. The day boats are finding the 'hogs on FIRE!'












Want more of a fight? It's king fish time, they are running big, hungry, and ready for a fight. Huge kings are, 'On FIRE!'


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Don't forget the tuna:


All day head boats offer the opportunity for very respectful catches. For those who want to take their fishing to the next level the over-night head boats, such as the Florida Fisherman ll, fishing out of Hubbard's Marina, Madeira Beach, Florida, offer multi-day trips to such legendary places as the fabulous Florida Middle Grounds, and vicinity. On the Grounds catches are often measured in the thousands of pounds.
Thanks to the Florida's fishing coach, Mr. John Martin, for taking time out from teaching and fishing to snap the following pictures from the 3/9 overnight 39 hour trip. Without John there would be NO on the water pictures to share. John not only teaches us how, he shows us how!

One of our most target fish is the mangrove snapper. This little 'bait-thief' offers even the best a real challenge.
In addition, they are fantastic eating:

Our two day federal possession limit of mangrove snapper is 20. Deep water mangos tend to run a 'little' on the large size:

Gag grouper fishing has been hot for months.

Talk about Florida at its best, come June gag grouper and red snapper season will both be open. Our Florida keeps getting better and better. As one season closes, another opens. In the Sunshine state there is always something to catch for old and new friends alike. For many to get-together on the water is every bit as important as the fishing. Together these are the things legends are maid of.

As the day progresses the mangrove snapper are getting even larger:
*


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

March welcomed the opening of trigger fish season. The forty species of triggers are different form most, if not all, fish. Ever wonder how, why, the trigger fish got its name? As a protection against predators, trigger fish can 'erect' the first two dorsal spines. The first (anterior) spine is locked in place by erection of the short second spine, and can be unlocked only by depressing the second 'trigger' spine. Hence the family name 'triggerfish!'
The triggerfish can rotate each eye independently of each other.
Another great reason to target the 'trigger' is this strange little fish, biggest on record - 12 pounds seven ounces, *is considered excellent table fare:

Want to see first-hand what the 'trigger' is all about. Join us! Trigger fishing is, 'on FIRE!'






Never to be left out is the red grouper. And, the best part, we can actually keep them:

Good to see the cobia returning. Fun to catch and great to eat:

Until the season opens we try to stay away from red snapper, amber jack, and gag grouper. It's often hard to do. All AJ's, as well as the 'endangered' American red snapper, and gag grouper are properly vented and returned to fight again.


No fishing report would be complete without:
*
Tammy reports the American red snapper, gag grouper, and amber jacks were on fire. Looks like if we could have kept all that was caught, all three huge fish boxes would have been full. And then, just as important, is the food.
Early Saturday morning saw the best good 'ol Country sausage and gravy over hot biscuits, and hot off the grill eggs. Think that was good, you haven't tried anything until you have feasted on Jersey Girl's home-made chili. Tammy spent all afternoon preparing this feast, this masterpiece. All will agree, her personal touch, her dedication to perfection, is every bit as appreciated as the great fishing. *And, after dinner, Tammy served the finest apple pie in the entire universe.
Great fishing, the finest of food, and real people make these overnight trips more than just trips, but adventures never to be forgotten.
Nothing like returning early Sunday morning, 'In The money!'

What an honor sharing our Florida with fellow sportsmen/women. Hope to be back on the water soon & often.
Best to one & all.
* *Bob Harbison *Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------

